

Show HN: Spiral 2.0 – A Coachella-inspired local message board app - ggiaco
http://getspiralapp.com/download

======
ggiaco
We're working on building a tool that helps you communicate not with just your
friends, or those you share an interest with, but rather the community
physically around you.

Got and integrated some great feedback from this community before, including
adding a new Incognito post option and other social logins.

Appreciate feedback, specifically around whether we should a) Limit ability to
comment/vote on posts that are far away from you, to maintain conversations
local b) Whether a local ("leaderboard" / influence/ meowmeow points) would be
interesting here, based on positive contributions c) Anything that would make
this more useful for you and make you want to use the app more

------
ggiaco
Why are we building this?

We think that technology has helped us communicate better with groups of
people we select, but as an unintended effect we get pretty disconnected from
the world and people physically around us. We want to bring back the "town
square" to our communities in a modern way.

Our inspiration was going to Coachella and other music festivals, and wanting
to capture the spirit of community there and extend it to our day to day. Even
if we're not Facebook friends, we're connected to the people around us.

